# Revenge Motive? Seattle signs away Burleson from Vikes



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=2383020

Seahawks sign WR Burleson to seven-year deal

Friday, March 24, 2006

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
By Len Pasquarelli
ESPN.com

Seeking another playmaker for their already potent offense, and looking for a little payback as well, the Seattle Seahawks on Friday evening signed Minnesota Vikings wide receiver Nate Burleson to a restricted free agent offer sheet worth $49 million over seven years.

Do those contract terms sound a little familiar? They should. The Vikings earlier this week spirited three-time Pro Bowl guard Steve Hutchinson, designated by Seattle as a transition free agent, away from the Seahawks with a seven-year, $49 million deal. Seattle declined to match the offer, and Hutchinson moved on to the Vikings, after the Seahawks lost an arbitration case in which they challenged some so-called "poison pill" provisions of the offer sheet.

There have been rumors for about a week that Burleson, who recently visited with Seahawks officials, might sign a Seattle offer sheet. But the added element of revenge -- and there is little doubt the similarity to the Hutchinson contract was more than coincidental -- certainly provides a delicious twist.

It should be interesting to see how top officials from the two franchises interact when the annual league meetings convene in Orlando, Fla., on Monday morning. The weather in Orlando for next week already is forecast as cool, and the relationship between the Vikings and Seahawks is a bit chillier after Friday.

The offer sheet that Burleson signed on Friday with the Seahawks features not only the same number of years and the same amount of total payout as the Hutchinson contract, but also includes two "poison pills" that will make it virtually impossible for the Vikings to match.

Minnesota has seven days to match the offer sheet, keep Burleson, and essentially inherit the terms of the contract negotiated by the Seahawks with the three-year veteran wide receiver. If the Vikings decline to match, they will receive Seattle's third-round choice in this year's draft as compensation. The Vikings retained a right of first refusal on Burleson by making him a restricted free agent qualifying offer of $712,000 earlier this month.

To match the deal, though, the Vikings will have to swallow hard. Beyond the size of the total payout and a total of $5.25 million in guarantees, are two devious provisions.

The first would guarantee the entire contract, all $49 million, if Burleson plays five or more games in the state of Minnesota in any season of the contract. The Vikings, of course, play home games in Minneapolis, at the Metrodome there. The second bizarre provision would guarantee the full contract if Burleson is paid more on average per year than all of the Minnesota running backs combined. At least for now, the averages of the Vikings' tailbacks fall well shy of the $7 million average of the Burleson offer sheet.

It should be recalled that, when the Vikings signed Hutchinson to his offer sheet, they wrote into the deal a provision that guaranteed the full contract if the star guard was not the highest paid lineman on the team. The Vikings knew that Seattle could not match the offer, since Pro Bowl left tackle Walter Jones has a contract that averages more than Hutchinson's deal.

Before deciding whether to match the offer sheet, Minnesota officials may challenge the "poison pill" provisions, as did the Seahawks with Hutchinson's contract. Minnesota likely could have avoided the raid on Burleson had the Vikings, who possessed more than enough salary cap space, made him a higher qualifying offer, one that carried a loftier price tag in terms of compensatory picks.

By choosing to tender Burleson's lowest-level qualifying offer, the Vikings made him as easy target for teams to poach, given that it would cost them just a third-round draft choice as compensation. At that price, Burleson was one of the real steals of the restricted free agent talent pool, and Seattle, appropriately, attempted to pilfer the talented wideout.

In three seasons, Burleson has 127 receptions for 1,789 yards and 12 touchdowns. The former Nevada star, a third-round pick in the 2003 draft, has appeared in 47 games and started 33 of them. He had a seeming breakout year in 2004, when he posted 68 catches for 1,006 yards and nine touchdowns, but his numbers dropped off in 2005, when injuries limited Burleson to nine starts.

Around the NFL, however, Burleson, just 24, is regarded as an ascending talent, a wide receiver capable of 70 or more catches annually and of consistent 1,000-yard seasons.

Were the Seahawks to secure Burleson, who played at O'Dea High School in Seattle, he probably would join Darrell Jackson in the starting lineup. That would allow veteran Bobby Engram, a starter in 2005, to return to his more natural role as the No. 3 receiver working out of the slot.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes....the Vikings made a mistake in their low offer to Burleson.But that was before their offer was made to Hutchinson.Plus the ESPN article leaves out the fact that Burleson's offer is slightly over $5 million in guaranteed money,while Hutchinsons is $16 million in guaranteed money.

Vikings will get a 3rd round draft choice while Seattle got nothing.

And Vikings still have 4 good recievers even if they lose Burleson.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Who's Burleson? :lol: Boy Seattle really stuck it to the Vikes with that move. :lol: Guaranteed money yet, the Seattle front office must be trying to compete with the Redskins for the salary cup/cap. k:


You know Nate the Great right? 

Now as far as the comparison of impacts to the 2 teams...The 'Hawks took away a major part of the Vikes offense from last year. Who are the vikes going to throw to next year? Who's going to throw it to them?

Much of Nate's $$ is based on performance and appearance goals. The total package is much less than Hutch's. Now Hutch is the best guard in the league, and the Vikes were lucky to land him.... but at what cost? His HUGE salary package is going to kill the Vike's cap in a couple of years. Granted they are flush now with the most room... but if the have no offense to run/catch/throw the ball to, what good does a stud O line achieve?

Seattle made a craft move getting an up and coming star to complement a solid team! The got him for a reasonable price that doesn't significantly affect their cap space.

Hands down Seattle made the better team move both next year and into the future! :box:



.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Ben Elli said:


> Goldy's Pal said:
> 
> 
> > Who's Burleson? :lol: Boy Seattle really stuck it to the Vikes with that move. :lol: Guaranteed money yet, the Seattle front office must be trying to compete with the Redskins for the salary cup/cap. k:
> ...


Where did I write that? :lol: Seattle has a problem with the Hutch deal so they figured taking Burleson was a shot back at the Vikes. HARDLY, If you'd have told me we'll give you Hutchinson and a 3rd round pick for Burleson and guarantee his money I would have agreed to that so fast I wouldn't have let you finish your statement. :lol: Coming off of injury to boot, good luck with that deal panning out $ for $. :wink:



> Now as far as the comparison of impacts to the 2 teams...The 'Hawks took away a major part of the Vikes offense from last year. Who are the vikes going to throw to next year? Who's going to throw it to them?


I thought you knew a little something about football, I was wrong, :lol: Burleson had about 7 catches last year, he had zero impact on the Viking offense period. Who will catch the ball, Robinson (Thanks again Seattle), Robinson, Taylor, Williamson and B Johnson will throw. I think a thing called a draft is also coming up soon, and I didn't know the season started tomorrow, I don't think the vikes are quite done spending just yet either. Wilf has a deeeeeep pocket, how is Seattle's pocket doing? :lol: Find a penny pick it up................


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Coming off of injury to boot, good luck with that deal panning out $ for $. :wink:


Crap Nate was hurt? I missed that! I thought he was great most of the year?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Burleson had about 7 catches last year, he had zero impact on the Viking offense period. Who will catch the ball, Robinson (Thanks again Seattle), Robinson, Taylor, Williamson and B Johnson will throw. I think a thing called a draft is also coming up soon, and I didn't know the season started tomorrow, I don't think the vikes are quite done spending just yet either. Wilf has a deeeeeep pocket, how is Seattle's pocket doing? :lol: Find a penny pick it up................


I gotta agree there...you'd think Paul Allen being so rich would consider paying for an NFL title, but man is that guy stingy!

Seattle was glad to get rid of slippery hands Robinson....I'm glad to see he went to the Vikes and had a decent season...worked out well for everyone. Yeah the Vikes have a draft... but we've all seen how well the front office performs on draft day! 

Nate's injury susceptibility was likely a large factor in his performance incentive laden contract. He needs to get on the field each week and produce. I'd think joining a Super Bowl caliber team would be enough incentive for him to do what it takes to get his butt on the field next season!

It will interesting to see what the Vikes do with the rest of their $$$

There are only a few decent players left worth spending the $$ on. I'd hope the Vikes are smart enough to keep some and make a few key trades if they happen to find themselves lucky enough to make the Wild Card game next year!

:beer:

Ryan

.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Burleson in "05" 328 yds receiving and 1 td. Had a good "04" though I think he ranked 5th or 7th in NFC receiving. Then again Culpepper was ok and Moss drew triple coverage for him. His routes are about as hard to figure out as a 10 piece jigsaw puzzle. You'll see.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Ben Elli said:


> Goldy's Pal said:
> 
> 
> > Who's Burleson? :lol: Boy Seattle really stuck it to the Vikes with that move. :lol: Guaranteed money yet, the Seattle front office must be trying to compete with the Redskins for the salary cup/cap. k:
> ...


Burleson barely played last year.And your statement about Hutch's salary killing the Vikings cap room in the future is wrong also.The biggest hit comes this year,including all the bonus money....$16 mil. against the cap.In future years it is only his salary....around $5 mil. or so that will count each year against the cap.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hmmm... thanks for the info guys... it should be interesting to see what pans out...

Ryan


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think the Vikes will sign Burleson....he is probably gone.Should be a good pickup for Seattle.Won't really make a big difference for the Vikings.

5 picks in the first 3 rounds should provide some pretty good players.....or packaging some of them to move up for a QB would be OK also.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Burleson in "05" 328 yds receiving and 1 td.


Ya, he was dead wood on my fantasy team. :-?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

KEN W said:


> 5 picks in the first 3 rounds should provide some pretty good players.....or packaging some of them to move up for a QB would be OK also.


That's what I'm really curious about. It'll be interesting to see if they trade up. I'd like to see them trade up for a better QB...or maybe even trade for a good up and comer. They need another young guy to groom as the next QB of the future. I'm not sure who is out there now???

Or would it be better to give away a 1st and 2nd round pick to move up in the draft to get Leinert or something similar?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would say that if you aren't going after Leinhardt or Young, there is no sense in trading up. Maybe one other QB, I cannot remember his name?? ANyway, if nopt one of those three, then I would keep what you have and maybe look next year for a free agent, the guy from Atlanta, or another free agent QB.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I found it! ... I was thinking of Jay Cutler... mark my words... this guy is going to be a heckuva sleeper NFL QB who most people have never heard of. He has a rocket arm and an attitude that can't be beat.... Think "Brett Favre" when he came out of college... some consider him to be the best QB in the draft! He came to a draft workout and had no reason whatsoever to do the bench press, yet he stepped up and put up 225 pounds 23 times! That was better than any running back except Utah's Quinton Ganther (29). You _gotta_ love that!

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/draft06/c ... id=2344648

If the Vikes were to score him... WOW..

Ryan


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

All 3 of those guys will be gone by Arizona in the number 10 spot.If any fall below that it will be Young.I think Denver is also looking at a QB and may move up,especially with 2 number 1's.

Beyond Lienhart,Young,and Cutler....not much know.But there probably is someone who the Vikes can work on for a future QB in rounds 2 and 3.

I think they will stay where they are at and draft a linebacker.


----------

